# SCADA System?



## zobs01 (1 Juni 2012)

Hallo

Da wir Medizinalprodukte herstellen, müssen wir die Europäschie sowie die Amerikanische Norm (FDA21 CFR Part 11) erfüllen.
Nun habe ich den Auftrag bekommen verschiedene SCADA Systeme zu vergleichen.

Mit folgenden Systemen haben wir uns bereits auseinander gesetzt bzw. wurden uns diese von den Lieferanten vorgestellt.
Wonderware InTouch mit Zusatztools oder Systemplattform - Siemens WinCC oder WinCC OA - ZENON

Da alle System unsere Anforderungen mit gröster Wahrscheinlichkeit erfüllen, und es ziemlich schwer ist die Vor- und Nachteile genau zu erfassen, 
würde es micht interessieren, ob hier im Forum, jemand Erfahrung mit dem Vergleich dieser Systeme hat? Wo liegen die grossen Unterschiede?

Gruss
Zobs01


----------



## ducati (1 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

welche SPS bzw Programmiertools setzt Ihr denn ein? Wichtig wäre auch, dass das Scada System gut und einfach mit der SPS harmoniert. (Stichwort bei Siemens AS-OS-Übersetzen).

evtl. wära da ja auch noch über die Variante Prozessleitsystem z.B. Siemens PCS7 (evtl. mit Batch) nachzudenken.

Die Unterschiede zw. WinCC und Intouch kann ich Dir leider nicht aufzählen, da mit Details zu Intouch fehlen. Beides sind jedenfalls bekannte und verbreitete Industrie-Scada-Systeme...

Gruß.


----------



## klmerz (4 Juni 2012)

*Scada System Vergleich*

Hallo,
heutige SCADA System sollten (neben den FDA Notwendigkeiten wie E-signatur usw) vor allem Offenheit gegenüber modernen Skript- und Programmiersprachen beherrschen (Programmierung mit Visual Studio, C++, C#, Java) und in Ihrem Fall (FDA kann das Thema Ausfallsicherheit und Failover (Disaster Recovery) eine bedeutende Rolle spielen. Pharmahersteller gehen dazu über, Ihre SCADA Umgebungen zunehmend zu virtualisieren (VMWare, HyperV) und über redundante Server auf eine Verfügbarkeit von 99,999% zu heben. 

Die einfache Erweiterbarkeit und Skalierbarkeit (neue SCADA Clients, Einbindung webbasierter Clients z.B. für die Analyse) ist ebenfalls ein Faktor, der für manche Systeme nicht einfach abzubilden ist. Ich würde mir diese Fähigkeiten genau zeigen und vorführen lassen. 

Ausserdem würde ich Ihnen gerne - sofern möglich- eine SCADA-Alternative von General Electric names CIMPLICITY vorstellen, die all diese Eigenschaften vereint.


----------



## DiGo1969 (5 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
vielleicht sollte man das Ganze von einer anderen Seite betrachten: Was habt Ihr denn bisher im Einsatz? Bzw. womit arbeitet im Moment das Service-Personal?
Denn irrgendwann sind die Anlagen abgenommen und werden eigenständig Betreut.

MfG Dirk


----------



## IPC Bernhard (5 Juni 2012)

Hallo 

Wenn den die Produkte auch in Amerika verkauft werden sollen,
so denke ich, ist es fast ein muss sich mit den Produkten von 
Rockwell bzw. Allen Bradley zu beschäftigen.

Mit Siemens SPS oder PCS7 usw. kommt man da nicht weit. 

Ich denke mal dass es in Amerika schon derartige Anlagen gibt.
In Zusammenarbeit mit dem Service von Rockwell bzw. 
Allen Bradley ist da sicher eine Lösung zu finden.

Ich selber bin nicht unbedingt der größte Fan von dieser
Steuerung und allem was dazugehört aber ich war in Amerika
zu Inbetriebnahmen, Zertifizierungen und Validierungen
von ganzen Anlagen im Lebensmittelbereich. Und die Amerikaner
schwören auf dieses System. 
Ist ja irgendwo nachvollziehbar. Bei uns kann auch fast jeder der
irgendwo eine Ausbildung gemacht hat ein wenig Siemens programmieren,
zumindest ein wenig. Auch die Siemens Hardware bekommt man von 
jedem E- Technik Großhandel oder direkt von Siemens innerhalb 
von xxx Stunden.


Gruß
Bernhard


----------



## michael_dee (7 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
die richtige Wahl hängt wohl davon ab, was tatsächlich realisiert werden soll. Bei Einzellösung und klassischem Konzept SPS-SCADA werden sicher alle genannten Systeme brauchbare Resultate liefern. 
Die Frage ist also, um was geht es genau? Wie umfangreich (Anzahl Variablen, lokale Ausdehnung, usw. ) ist die Anlage? Sollen mehrere Maschinen, Anlagen oder Geräte gleichen Typs gebaut und / oder gar vernetzt werden? Soll sich das Scada-System nach aussen als eigenes Produkt präsentieren? Sind Datenbank- oder Systemanbindungen (Oracle, Sql-Server, SAP etc.) nötig? Wer soll das System entwickeln und ggf. warten?
Eigentlich machen die jeweiligen Hersteller klare Aussagen zu den Systemfähigkeiten und geben keine Wahrscheinlichkeiten an, d.h. wenn man die Vertriebler im Haus hat, können die einem schon sagen, was geht und was nicht. 
(Übrigens: WinCC und WinCC oA haben ungefähr so viel miteinander zu tun, wie InTouch mit Zenon.)

Gruss
Michael


----------



## EyeQ (9 Juni 2012)

Hallo, es gibt auch viele pharma Konzerne, die alternative scada einsetzen und diese dann in der Regel vom hersteller warten lassen. 
Möglicher Vorteil eines solchen scada ist,  dass man theoretisch alles realisieren kann, ob du nun mit ipad steuern willst oder deine Rezepte über das Internet an andere Standorte direkt an die Anlage senden willst. Bevor du bei Siemens eine Erweiterung der Möglichkeiten bekommst musst du schon sehr Einflussreich sein, viel Geld ausgeben oder viele Firmen Anstiften, die gleiche Anfrage zu machen  
Nachteil ist meist, dass man sich recht abhängig macht vom hersteller was Wartung und Änderung der Anlage angeht. (nicht immer, ist halt auch eine Frage des geldes). Aber viele Firmen wollen das so. Die haben manchmal nicht einmal eigene Elektriker. 

Wenn es um mischanlagen geht oder tanklagrr o. Ä.  Könnte ich dir einen Kontakt für nähere Infos zu kommen lassen, falls Interesse besteht. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eleu (11 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

wir haben bei uns beides im Einsatz.
WinCC als Server/ Client System und Intouch.

Ich finde die Grafik bei Intouch gibt mehr her (Subjektiv) Vor allen Dingen bei dynamischen Objekten gibt es fertige Sachen.

WinCC als Scade System kann demgegenüber als ein redundantes Server Client System ausgebaut werden.
Diese Hochverfübarkeit läßt sich bis in die Feldebene fortsetzen mit dem daran angeschlossenen S7400H Automatisierungssystem.
Dies ist m.E. auch ein Vorteil bzgl. der Gewährleistung

Diese Möglichkeit bietet Intoch m.W. nicht.
Der Anbieter baut halt keine Steuerungen...

Gruß
Eleu


----------



## zobs01 (11 Juni 2012)

Hallo 

Verwendete Steuerungen:
SAIA Steuerungen via OPC, Siemenssteuerungen, Stange Steuerungen via OPC, Mettler Wäge Systeme

Danke & Gruss


----------



## zobs01 (11 Juni 2012)

zobs01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Da wir Medizinalprodukte herstellen, müssen wir die Europäschie sowie die Amerikanische Norm (FDA21 CFR Part 11) erfüllen.
> Nun habe ich den Auftrag bekommen verschiedene SCADA Systeme zu vergleichen.
> ...



Verwendete Steuerungen:
SAIA Steuerungen via OPC, Siemenssteuerungen, Stange Steuerungen via OPC, Mettler Wäge Systeme

Gruss
Rainer


----------



## zobs01 (11 Juni 2012)

IPC Bernhard schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wenn den die Produkte auch in Amerika verkauft werden sollen,
> so denke ich, ist es fast ein muss sich mit den Produkten von
> ...



Hallo 

Die Analgen werden zwar in Amerika eingesetzt, sind aber nur für den eigengebrauch.


Gruss
Rainer


----------



## zobs01 (11 Juni 2012)

michael_dee schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die richtige Wahl hängt wohl davon ab, was tatsächlich realisiert werden soll. Bei Einzellösung und klassischem Konzept SPS-SCADA werden sicher alle genannten Systeme brauchbare Resultate liefern.
> Die Frage ist also, um was geht es genau? Wie umfangreich (Anzahl Variablen, lokale Ausdehnung, usw. ) ist die Anlage? Sollen mehrere Maschinen, Anlagen oder Geräte gleichen Typs gebaut und / oder gar vernetzt werden? Soll sich das Scada-System nach aussen als eigenes Produkt präsentieren? Sind Datenbank- oder Systemanbindungen (Oracle, Sql-Server, SAP etc.) nötig? Wer soll das System entwickeln und ggf. warten?
> Eigentlich machen die jeweiligen Hersteller klare Aussagen zu den Systemfähigkeiten und geben keine Wahrscheinlichkeiten an, d.h. wenn man die Vertriebler im Haus hat, können die einem schon sagen, was geht und was nicht.
> ...



Es sollen Analgen gleichen Typs sowie auch verschiedener Typen Vernetzt werden. Des Weiteren wird eine Datenbank Anbindung benötigen. Die Schnittstelle mit dem SAP sollte möglich sein, wird aber erst in einem weiteren Stadium umgesetzt.       
Das System sollte bei uns Im Hause mit einem Systempartner entwickelt werden.  

Folgendes sollte das System in erster Line können. 

Auftragsverwaltung (Auftrag wird den Verschiedenen Anlagen zugewiesen.) 
Rezeptverwaltung (Rezept Name ist ein Bestandteil des Auftrags und sollt dann durch diesen das Passende Rezept aufrufen):
Change Control bei Rezept Änderungen.
Audit Trail bei Änderungen.
Produktionsdaten aufzeichne und fälschungssicher archivieren für die Rückverfolgbarkeit. 
Nach Produktions- bzw. Prozessende einen Bacht Report Drucken.
Zum Teil Überwachen von Produktionsanlagen.
Prozessauwertungen aus Historischen Daten.  
Ich habe WinCC und WinCC OA nicht als das gleiche betrachte. Sondern wir lassen uns diese Systeme von den Lieferanten vorstellen.                                                                                                                                                                                                    

Gruss
Rainer


----------



## zobs01 (11 Juni 2012)

Eleu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben bei uns beides im Einsatz.
> WinCC als Server/ Client System und Intouch.
> ...



Wir haben auch beides im Einsatz. 
Haben zwei, drei klein Lösungen mit Wonderware (InTouch + Historien) welche wir selbst entwickelt haben.
Von WinCC haben zugekauft Lösungen von einem Lieferanten.

Grafisch gebs ich dir recht und von der Anwendung her kann ich dies nicht beurteilen.

Gruss
Rainer


----------

